

Offer HN: Giving away expiring domain  - ndcrandall

I have owned the domain spjackets.com since 2010. It was originally used to sell invisible shield type screen protectors, but we have since shut down that business (Scratchproof Jackets).<p>This may be suited more for an ecommerce site, though I'm willing to bet fellow HNers can find a unique use for it. The domain expires in 3 days so send me an email (in my profile) asap if interested!
======
throwaway1979
I'm not interested in the domain but thanks for putting it out there to the
community. Btw ... if you did a write up on how the screen protector business
experience was for you, that would be incredibly useful to the community IMHO.

~~~
ndcrandall
Thanks for the comment, I have been meaning to start a blog and maybe that
could be the spark that I need. It was an interesting experience even though
we moved on about 1.5 years ago from that business.

